# [Regular Season Game 72] Houston Rockets at San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(46-25)/(45-23)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, March 22, 3:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Parker / Mason / Finley / Duncan / Thomas*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets weren't even assured of a playoff berth when Tracy McGrady played his final game of the season Feb. 9, but thanks to an impressive run without their seven-time All-Star, they're suddenly on the brink of taking over the division lead.
> 
> A road victory over the San Antonio Spurs on Sunday afternoon would vault the red-hot Rockets past their in-state rivals and into a slim lead in the Southwest Division heading into their final 10 games of the season.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Win or play Utah in the first round....................


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The playoffs start today.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The playoffs start today.


Yep they really do. Because the importance of this game is extremly high. Were back of SA by .5 games, and home court means a lot. Not only that, I think that would also mean we wouldnt face the lakers until the WCF. (of course thats if we even get that far)


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is the biggest game of the season.
This one has huge playoff implications and can get us closer to the division title.:worthy:
We'll see how Artest And Yao Handle this playoff environment and we need big night from them, and hopefully we can get this win.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I have a friend who is a Spurs fan that said Ginobli's injury is alot more serious than the Spurs are letting on. He likely will play in the playoffs but, he won't be anywhere near 100%.

We need to beat this team while he is out. Landry will be missed in this game. I hope Yao is aggressive today against Duncan and I also hope the AB/Lowry combination can match or better Parker today.

Message to Shane, you have to score at least 11 points today for the Rockets to have a chance. Go Rockets! :clap:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Back to missing easy bunnies and layups again :rant:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

this is not a good day,we can't get a call.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola is awesome


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice run by our bench, getting us back in the game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The 2nd unit IS batter than 1st unit.:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Another TO...Yao needs to step up.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We need to put the clamps, locks, ball & chains, nails, etc.... everything down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest is abusing Finley!


He should attack the rim more though.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Artest is just a monster. I hope Brooks can get going soon.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Can we please get a rebound. Now Udoka has a game genie code enabled.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't get a rebound, discombobulated by the front..... WTF is going on out here!!??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A "Rafer" by Lowry... :hurl:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam it justt doesn't look like Yao wants the ball.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Shane with the three and the dive!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes!!!!! That you Brooks!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG Yao with a dime ?!?!?!? IN the Clutch?!?!?!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great pass by Yao!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Now lets play some D


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy ****** **** Yao With Another Dime ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scolaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

1st in the division, 2nd in the conference! Great Game!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Big win. We showed great poise on both ends in the final minute. Yao made some McGrady-esque assists to Scola. Those weren't just dimes, those were dollars.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

2nd in the west:yay: awesome game. :clap:


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Great win! Yao with a couple of huge passes to Scola. Also great defense on Duncan in the clutch. :worthy: I thought for sure TP would have hit that shot at the end, but good thing he missed!:yay:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Message to Shane, you have to score at least 11 points today for the Rockets to have a chance.


Shane Battier was as clutch as Yao's passes

HUGE 3 to cut the lead to 3
superb D on Mason making him lose his dribble and hustling for the loose ball
winning a jumpball against Duncan


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Is Yao a point-center? 

That was a game winning pass by Yao.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I always expect a solid defensive game from Shane. OK, he only scored 6 points but, as Spiffy pointed out, he made some huge/clutch plays for the team.

Man, I honestly thought as I was watching the game that we were going to get screwed. HOW CAN YOU CALL A CHARGE ON SOMEONE WHEN THE DEFENSIVE PLAYER IS MOVING AND JUMPS IN THE AIR? WTF!!! :azdaja:

Great Win! Rockets currently the second seed in the West. :rock:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where Ron-Ron got it right*
> 
> *Houston 97, San Antonio 95*
> 
> ...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yeaa 2nd in the West!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Utah are currently the 7th seed. Imagine that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I missed the game but I got it recorded so I am going to watch it now. What a great win though and I cant wait to watch the entire game...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Defense of Kyle Lowry and Yao Ming was really impressive. 

Duncan just can't score on Yao. His game is incompatible. All his offense moves end with him basically flipping it over the defender, but Yao is too tall. All he can do is shoot those mid-range jumpers.


----------

